# كل من كانت نفسه عزيزة في عينيه لا يقدر أن يحب الله



## aymonded (11 يناير 2016)

*لايستطيع أحد ان يحب الله ويطيع وصاياه ويتحدث عنه باشتياق قلبه ولهفة رؤياه ولازالت نفسه عزيزة في عينه، لأن كل من يعز نفسه يُريد أن يحفظها ويكرمها، لذلك فهو يبحث عن راحتها ويعطيها كل ما تطلب حتى أنه في النهاية يجد أن محبته البسيطة التي كانت تدفعه نحو خالقه انطفأت داخله وبدأ يحيا في معزل تام عنه دون أن يشعر أو يحس وربما - في بعض الأحيان - يصل لسقوط مروع في أشر الخطايا فظاعة التي كان لا يتخيل أن يسقط فيها يوماً. 
أما الذي لا يعز نفسه وينكر ويرفض كل ما هو غريب عن وصية الله وعن الإنسان الجديد فهذا يحب الله على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش. لذلك فإن مثل هذا الانسان يطلب مجد الله الحي وحده، لأن الذي يعز نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه، لكن كل من يحب الله يطلب مجده. 
**((وقال للجميع أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني)) (لوقا 9: 23)*
*((فأن من أراد أن يُخلِّص نفسه يهلكها ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلي فهذا يُخلِّصها)) (لوقا 9: 24)*
*((لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وأهلك نفسه أو خسرها)) (لوقا 9: 25)*
*(( فقال له الله يا غبي هذه الليلة تُطلب نفسك منك فهذه التي أعددتها لمن تكون. هكذا الذي يكنز لنفسه وليس هو غنياً لله)) (لوقا 12: 20، 21)*​*لذلك فأن كل نفس تحب الله تطلب دائماً مجده عملياً عن طريق حفظها للوصية بتواضع شديد، ودائماً ما تعطي بفرح المجد والإكرام والتسبيح بذكر الاسم الحسن الذي للخلاص (يسوع المسيح) الذي به يُستجاب لنا دوماً وبه تستقيم عباداتنا، لأن به لنا قدوماً نحو الآب أبانا وسيد كل أحد الذي يليق به المجد والإكرام والتسبيح مع الابن الحبيب والروح القدس آمين.
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يناير 2016)

كلام جميبل استاذى 
للأسف ناس كتير كده وبيقولوا بندافع عن كرامتنا لأنها 
كرامة المسيح واللى بيغلط قاصد اهانة للمسيح 
ميرسى للموضوع المهم استاذى


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> كلام جميبل استاذى
> للأسف ناس كتير كده وبيقولوا بندافع عن كرامتنا لأنها
> كرامة المسيح واللى بيغلط قاصد اهانة للمسيح
> ميرسى للموضوع المهم استاذى



هوة بس هناك فرق بين حاجتين، الإنسان لما يدلفع عن رسالته زي القديس بولس مثلاً، هنا مش بيدافع عن ذاته أو كرامته الشخصية بل بيدافع عن رسالته من الله، أو واحد اتهم وطعن في إيمانه وممكن بسبب هذا الطعن يحكم عليه المجمع المقدس من جهة الإيمان ويُرفض من الكنيسة، فلازم يدافع عن إيمانه، أنا طبعاً عارف ان مش ده قصدك خالص، أنتِ تقصدي وبتتكلمي عن اللي بيحب ذاته حتى على حساب المسيح ومش ممكن يقبل أنه يتهان من أجل اسمه... المهم صليلي كتير، النعمة معك​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2016)

استاذ ايموند

سلام المسيح معك


قبل المناقشة - عندي سؤال لحضرتك

ممكن تعطيني أمثلة تطبيقية من حياتنا اليومية على ما تفضلت به في موضوعك ؟

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> استاذ ايموند
> 
> سلام المسيح معك
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك الحلو
اهم مثال هو اللي الرب قاله عن الرجل الغني اللي هدم مخازنه وبنى أكبر منها وأعظم، لأن كلما كانت النفس امام العين وكان التمركز حولها، فمن الطبيعي الإنسان يختار ما يتوافق مع هذا الهدف ليحقق أكبر قدر من الإشباع ليريح نفسه ويضمن مستقبلها على الأرض، وبذلك يتورط في البُعد عن الله وقد (مش شرط طبعاً) يصل لأفظع الخطايا شراً، لأن كل اهتمامه هو بذاته وكيف يرضيها وليس بالله الحي، لذلك فأن كل إنسان أن لم ينكر ذاته ويبتعد عن كل تمركز حولها ويركز على غناه بالله بالصلوات الكثيرة والطلبات التي لا تنقطع حتى ينال المٌُراد من الله ويحبه من كل قلبه وفكره وقدرته سيخسرها أبدياً، لأن الذات والاهتمام بكل ما للجسد يتأتى دائماً من عدم الاهتمام بالله ووضع النفس في الصدراه وليس الله الحي وبذلك يخسر نفسه فعلاً.. وهذا واضح في حياة الناس عموماً، مع ملحوظة ان الاهتمام بالجسد مهم وضروي جداً، لكن ده لازم وضروري يحصل والإنسان في الله أي ملتصق به ويعمل كل ما هو لصالح الجسد لكي يقوته ويربيه إنما في نور نعمة الله ومخافة اسمه أي التقوى... النعمة معك يا محبوب الله الحلو​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يناير 2016)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك الحلو
> اهم مثال هو اللي الرب قاله عن الرجل الغني اللي هدم مخازنه وبنى أكبر منها وأعظم، لأن كلما كانت النفس امام العين وكان التمركز حولها، فمن الطبيعي الإنسان يختار ما يتوافق مع هذا الهدف ليحقق أكبر قدر من الإشباع ليريح نفسه ويضمن مستقبلها على الأرض، وبذلك يتورط في البُعد عن الله وقد (مش شرط طبعاً) يصل لأفظع الخطايا شراً، لأن كل اهتمامه هو بذاته وكيف يرضيها وليس بالله الحي، لذلك فأن كل إنسان أن لم ينكر ذاته ويبتعد عن كل تمركز حولها ويركز على غناه بالله بالصلوات الكثيرة والطلبات التي لا تنقطع حتى ينال المٌُراد من الله ويحبه من كل قلبه وفكره وقدرته سيخسرها أبدياً، لأن الذات والاهتمام بكل ما للجسد يتأتى دائماً من عدم الاهتمام بالله ووضع النفس في الصدراه وليس الله الحي وبذلك يخسر نفسه فعلاً.. وهذا واضح في حياة الناس عموماً، مع ملحوظة ان الاهتمام بالجسد مهم وضروي جداً، لكن ده لازم وضروري يحصل والإنسان في الله أي ملتصق به ويعمل كل ما هو لصالح الجسد لكي يقوته ويربيه إنما في نور نعمة الله ومخافة اسمه أي التقوى... النعمة معك يا محبوب الله الحلو​






الان توضحت الفكرة عندي بالكامل

ممنون من حضرتك جدا لتعبك وخدمتك 

ربي يحفظك ويخليك

مع ارق التحايا

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة

:36_3_11:


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2016)

*ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بملئ سلامه الدائم آمين
*​


----------

